# Alphacool Eisbaer 280 defekt - lautes rattern



## frankyfife (22. März 2017)

Hallo,

den Support konnte ich telefonisch, zu den auf der Webseite genannten Zeiten, leider nicht erreichen.

Meine, bei euch, im Juli 2016 gekaufte Eisbaer rattert seit ca. 1 Monat was das Zeug hät (zwischen 12 V und 6 V getestet), zunächst nur gelegentlich, mittlerweile permanent und immer lauter werdend.

Hier beschreibt ein weiterer Nutzer genau dasselbe Problem.

Alphacool Eisbaer Solo Pumpe rattern - YouTube

das folgende Video ist von meiner Pumpe (12 V Betrieb)

Alphacool Eisbaer 280 (Pump) noise, rattle - YouTube

Dieser Zustand ist inakzeptabel.

Die Pumpe wurde als Wartungsfrei beschrieben, auch im Handbuch wird mit keiner Silbe auf eine Wartung eingegangen (siehe auch das angehängte Zitat eines eurer Mitarbeiter aus einem anderen Forum). Demzufolge habe ich weder Flüssigkeit nachgefüllt oder andere Modifikationen vorgenommen. 

Auf eurer Webseite kann ich ein RMA auslösen (ich habe auch schon eine RMA Nummer), jedoch ist mir unklar, wie hier das genaue Vorgehen ist (aus den Forenbeiträgen werde ich auch nicht schlau). Für die Inanspruchnahme der Garantie seid ihr oder alphacool mein Ansprechpartner?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (3. April 2017)

Mit auslösen der RMA bekommst du ein Versandetikett und musst damit deine Eisbear zur Überprüfung einschicken.

Je nach Ergebnis bekommst du sie zurück oder Ersatz.


----------

